# Wish us luck Opie may have a home (update)



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:crossfingA retired couple that is very active is interested in Opie. They have a golden that is 10 years old but is still very active. At first our foster coordinator wasnt sure but let me speak with her and talk to her about Opie and his high energy. She understands and still wants to meet with him. She told me when she saw his pictures she said something about his pictures just called to her. So that means something. We talked alot about his energy and her dog. She understands and says she does power walking and spends alot of time outside so we are going to meet on Sunday. 
We may do a foster to adopt just in case if there is any hesitation. So wish us luck. He is such a sweetie and deserves the best. I know that Bama will really miss him because they are the best of buddies playing all the time. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

You will know if they are right for Opie!

*When are they coming to meet him!?!?!*

Now I have to go do a search and find Opie! So many dogs so little time.

I can't keep track of them all!! Bama will miss him.

*OK, I FOUND OPIE'S THREAD-WHAT A DOLL!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73324&highlight=OPIE*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope all goes well and Opie finds his forever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The meet and greet is on Sunday at three.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

Crossing paws for Opie, if it is meant to be.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Carol, Opie is such a beautiful boy and I know that you will know if this is the right home for him. Keeping fingers and paws crossed that all goes well and that he has found a loving home.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fingers :crossfing it all goes well was Opie the one that had a couple of fights with Bama


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts that Opie finds his forever home tomorrow


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggie,
No Opie and Bama are the best of buddies. They play all the time. Copper was the one that had the spats with Bama. He was put in another foster home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Carol - Hope all goes well for Opie on Sunday. You will know if the fit is right. I have three rescues and I picked them from a picture and something in their eyes. All three were the right fit for us. Hope it is the same for Opie. Let us know how you make out!

Hope the new family is close so Bama can have some play dates!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Good luck tomorrow for Opie. 

You will know if they are right for him and he will, too!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Maggie,
> No Opie and Bama are the best of buddies. They play all the time. Copper was the one that had the spats with Bama. He was put in another foster home.


 
Thanks Carol its hard to keep up with all your foster dogs :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When we got to the home, Opie did great but was alittle nervous. The family fell in love with him right away. He was shy with them but came out of it pretty fast and within 15 minutes was loving on her and Bailey. It took longer for her husband, but I think it was normal because he hasnt been around men as much. But by the end of the visit he was going right up to him. Him and Bailey were playing right away. They promised to keep in touch with me. When it came time to leave, Opie did try to follow me so we had to distract him and I slipped out the door. 

I am sad but happy for Opie and hope it works out for him. He deserves the best. Such a sweetie. I was very truthful with them explaining how energetic he is and he loves to chew and rip things up if not left in his crate when they are out of the house. So they know the facts. And they wanted a young puppy or dog. So Opie has a new home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope it works out for Opie. Thank you for helping him find his furever home!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully it will all workout with his new family and he does not get too energenic and/or chew something up.......


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats great news hope he's found his forever home!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Opie and his new home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Opie*

How did Opie's visit go?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Opie was adopted by his new family. I didnt add that at the end of the post.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

glad to hear that he has a forever home. I hope it works out


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Bless you for fostering Opie and giving him a chance!

If it doesn't work out with them, I am sure they will call you and let you know.

Did they seem like an active couple?  So glad that Opie has a playmate in Bailey.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol, You did it again, Thank You for being a foster Mom.
It can't be easy when they go, Opie is a real CUTIE!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So glad to hear that Opie may have found his forever home. I hope it works out that they are a perfect fit.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They did seem active, there were kayaks, bikes and she power walks. And in addition to their yard, there is some nice parks near their house that she likes to go to each day. I talked to her this morning and she said he did great last night. Only cried for about 10 minutes after I left. He did go back to the window several times later during the night but they called him back over and played with him and he was fine. He went for a good walk this morning about 2 miles and played in the park with some other dogs. Came home and chilled out after that. So it is going great so far. And they just love him to death.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how great! sounds like a good match, congrats!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Carol, you're the greatest!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

It really sounds like Opie will be happy with them and vice versa.

*I really admire you for all you do-it must be very hard for you to let go of them.* You are so VERY SPECIAL!

They do know to contact you in the unlikely event it doesn't work out, right?


----------

